# repeat c section w/tubal ligation



## cyndiann (Jan 6, 2012)

This Mom had a planned repeat C-Section with tubes tied at the time of delivery. Is there any diagnosis that can be applied to the Mom because the baby had redundant digits on her hands?


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

cyndiann said:


> This Mom had a planned repeat C-Section with tubes tied at the time of delivery. Is there any diagnosis that can be applied to the Mom because the baby had redundant digits on her hands?



The redundant digits have nothing to do with the mom...that is coded only on the chart for the baby.


----------



## cyndiann (Jan 6, 2012)

That is what I thougt, but just checking. I am having problems with a code a round.
Thank you for your help.


----------

